# Club Penguin



## piichinu (May 25, 2015)

Penguin aesthetic






i will render penguins for free
i love club penguin im bringing it back

discuss


----------



## Esphas (May 25, 2015)

i support this movement


----------



## piichinu (May 25, 2015)

it's not embarrassing, just lets join together guys this is it this is the time where you can be open about your gaming experiences

- - - Post Merge - - -

more of my work


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

it's been so long since I've played this game :') let me see if i even remember my penguins user and pass haha


----------



## piichinu (May 25, 2015)

this is my penguin


----------



## Llust (May 25, 2015)

This brought back a lot of memories for some reason. I haven't played club penguin since I was like six or seven ^-^


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2015)

Oh my gosh...my first MMO...

And it won't let me log in ;w;


----------



## oswaldies (May 25, 2015)

i like animal jam or movie star planet better ; v ;​


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

U wot m8 lmao, I'll 1v1 u at club penguin with cheeky banter lol.

Memes aside, I got banned for calling this female penguin ''hot''
Guess she wasn't chill enough to handle it :'(


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

I always got banned so fast lol


----------



## Peebers (May 25, 2015)

Why do you guys like this game omg 

My best friend has been trying to make me play it along with neopets for years now, but I just don't see the appeal?? 

h E l P


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> U wot m8 lmao, I'll 1v1 u at club penguin with cheeky banter lol.
> 
> Memes aside, I got banned for calling this female penguin ''hot''
> Guess she wasn't chill enough to handle it :'(



Are you serious??


----------



## JellyDitto (May 25, 2015)

Omg I just logged onto my account that I haven't been on for years. The memories ;_;


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Are you serious??


Yes, she was the talk among many igloos! What a fine gal she was.
I-I just...My Anaconda want...


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2015)

Gosh, does my email even work on this stuff so I can get my password reset??


----------



## Saylor (May 25, 2015)

I used to love this game. :') I can't log in though 'cause I'm banned forever.


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2015)

Saylor said:


> I used to love this game. :') I can't log in though 'cause I'm banned forever.



Why?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Why?


Banned because Saylor reported this rly handsome penguin who was chatting em' up.

...Wait a minute


----------



## Saylor (May 25, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Why?


I kept accidentally typing "sec" as "sex" which I guess is considered a swear word on there haha. I know that got me banned lots of times, but I also gave my password to one of my friends once and that might've also gotten me banned since you aren't supposed to share passwords.


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2015)

Dammit.
It needs parent email ;w;

bye bye ancient EvvieWevvie...


----------



## Saylor (May 25, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Banned because Saylor reported this rly handsome penguin who was chatting em' up.
> 
> ...Wait a minute


Oh yeah, and that happened too.


----------



## piichinu (May 25, 2015)

if you have a rare peng with lots of items on manage i'll buy it

my rares are all banned now and my main and a side peng are the only ones left standing (out of 20+ pengs)

- - - Post Merge - - -

i sent my weekly hate email to cp today


----------



## Peebers (May 25, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Why do you guys like this game omg
> 
> My best friend has been trying to make me play it along with neopets for years now, but I just don't see the appeal??
> 
> h E l P



quoting bc. i need this question answered ASAP


----------



## Raffy (May 25, 2015)

Peebers said:


> quoting bc. i need this question answered ASAP



IT WAS FUN WHEN I WAS 8 BECAUSE I BEAT POKEMON TWICE ALREADY


----------



## piichinu (May 25, 2015)

because penguins are aesthetic nd u can waddle around and meet new friends


----------



## Peebers (May 25, 2015)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> IT WAS FUN WHEN I WAS 8 BECAUSE I BEAT POKEMON TWICE ALREADY


i dont play pokemon D: 


piimisu said:


> because penguins are aesthetic nd u can waddle around and meet new friends



the strong language filter and how strict they are kinda make me waddle away tbh


----------



## Raffy (May 25, 2015)

im actually very upset its not letting me log in


----------



## piichinu (May 25, 2015)

the trick is to learn the cp slang and to send out one word at a time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Matroyshka_Kat said:


> im actually very upset its not letting me log in



add me if it works? pinkie 36924


----------



## himeki (May 25, 2015)

I need to check what my "parent" email is...


----------



## piichinu (May 25, 2015)

just use ur own email break the rules


----------



## tumut (May 25, 2015)

I remember cp... I haven't touched it since I was 8 or maybe 9. Good times. My favorite game was the pizza making game in the pizzeria, and I thought it was so cool how you could make dessert pizza by flipping the little switch. Yeah....


----------



## Bowie (May 25, 2015)

I used to love (and still love) that game.


----------



## Raffy (May 25, 2015)

it doesnt work anymore im actually going to cry


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

omg i remember my login info this is amazing

render my swag balerina penguin dancer plzz



Spoiler: YOUR BFF


----------



## piichinu (May 25, 2015)

swaggy quick render


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

piimisu said:


> swaggy quick render



thanks ily 5ever


----------



## debinoresu (May 25, 2015)

my penguin was deleted bc i hadnt accessed it recently enough

over 1000 hours of my life and over hundreds of dollars of my parents money, gone


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

debinoresu said:


> my penguin was deleted bc i hadnt accessed it recently enough
> 
> over 1000 hours of my life and over hundreds of dollars of my parents money, gone



what i didnt play cp for like so many years and my penguin didn't get deleted


----------



## debinoresu (May 25, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> what i didnt play cp for like so many years and my penguin didn't get deleted



ive had more than one deleted with lack of play, or perhaps its just a permaban, but my old username can be reused and isnt labeled as taken so im assuming its deleted. my extras didnt work either lo,l rip

see this is just like how my webkinz died and everyone says their webkinz never died overtime why do i get the bad luck


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

debinoresu said:


> ive had more than one deleted with lack of play, or perhaps its just a permaban, but my old username can be reused and isnt labeled as taken so im assuming its deleted. my extras didnt work either lo,l rip
> 
> see this is just like how my webkinz died and everyone says their webkinz never died overtime why do i get the bad luck



that sucks. I never played webkinz though, since my dad would never buy the plushies for me xD


----------



## piichinu (May 25, 2015)

Damn that's a fine graphic


----------



## Kammeh (May 25, 2015)

Club penguin was my childhood ok
I started playing when I was like 6 or 7 years old, then quit when I was around 10. Then I got back into it when I was 12 and it was so fun omg.
The only thing is that when I made a new penguin at 12 years old, all the cool people ignored me because I was "naked" ;c Some people called me "poor" since I didn't have a membership.

But once I got my membership, CP was a blast. I had a super cool group of friends and spent endless hours on there. c':


----------



## Money Hunter (May 25, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Damn that's a fine graphic



ikr cp is awesome the memories are <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammeh said:


> Club penguin was my childhood ok
> I started playing when I was like 6 or 7 years old, then quit when I was around 10. Then I got back into it when I was 12 and it was so fun omg.
> The only thing is that when I made a new penguin at 12 years old, all the cool people ignored me because I was "naked" ;c Some people called me "poor" since I didn't have a membership.
> 
> But once I got my membership, CP was a blast. I had a super cool group of friends and spent endless hours on there. c':



i spent so much money on it omg now all i have is the items i got from the coin codes xD


----------



## Mariah (May 26, 2015)

I used to love Club Penguin. I started playing back when I used to frequent Miniclip. I still have my sign-up email so according to that, I made my account September 12th, 2006. I got back into it the summer of going into 7th grade and I made horrible, embarrassing videos that still exist on YouTube to this very day.


----------



## unravel (May 26, 2015)

Call superpenguin here!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> U wot m8 lmao, I'll 1v1 u at club penguin with cheeky banter lol.
> 
> Memes aside, I got banned for calling this female penguin ''hot''
> Guess she wasn't chill enough to handle it :'(



They ban you for literally everything there mangoes.


----------



## himeki (May 26, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Club penguin was my childhood ok
> I started playing when I was like 6 or 7 years old, then quit when I was around 10. Then I got back into it when I was 12 and it was so fun omg.
> The only thing is that when I made a new penguin at 12 years old, all the cool people ignored me because I was "naked" ;c Some people called me "poor" since I didn't have a membership.
> 
> But once I got my membership, CP was a blast. I had a super cool group of friends and spent endless hours on there. c':



Same here :/ I had a membership for 3 or 4 years, god, before Disney bought it. When I was about to cancel it I put my penguin in my favorite outfit and made my igloo look swaggy as possible so I wouldn't get the hate :C
It used to be alright without paying, but now it's basically membership only, and there isnt any point in me getting because there is much better things for me to be doing with me time
eden eternal, aura kingdom...
Ok, I might be _(but only by a bit!)_ playing MMOs still...
But it's MMOs for big kids! I swear! ^^"

Oh, and if they are calling you names, just remeber that the majority of them can't spell properly, and they most likely spend their free time running round waving their arms yelling "YAAAY IMA BOOTIFUL BUTAFLI!!!!!", a small group are the players in their teens and older playing for the memories, and then the other portion is old people trying to chat up kids.


----------



## HeyPatience (May 26, 2015)

Oh my gosh. I remember in middle school we were given laptops to use for homework and stuff, and in study hall a bunch of kids would always go on this. I never went on it myself, but it was always entertaining to watch my classmates


----------



## Spongebob (May 26, 2015)

I playing club penguin in February 2010, and I might maybe still play 
(Pls don't tell anyone)

My username on there is Puffle703


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> They ban you for literally everything there mangoes.


They cannot shove me away from hot penguin on penguin romance, THEY CANNOT.


----------



## lazuli (May 26, 2015)

ive never fallen victim to club pengiun nor neopets but rather, wee world
i played that so much when i was like 7


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

Never, I used to play toon town. XD


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> I playing club penguin in February 2010, and I might maybe still play
> (Pls don't tell anyone)
> 
> My username on there is Puffle703



Hey I'm 15 and I play it. The games are fun and if you're rare everyone admires you and it feels good man


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

In any game, if you're P2W, people will always _admire_ that.


----------



## himeki (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> In any game, if you're P2W, people will always _admire_ that.



Hence why on ANY game I play, I only pay for things that do not guarantee win, to keep the game fair.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Hence why on ANY game I play, I only pay for things that do not guarantee win, to keep the game fair.


But everything guarantees a win in these MMO's, many different ways yep.

Like if ur a male but u make this HOT woman avatar because u have lots of money to spend to look p hot to troll other dongers.
aint nice man, not at all.


----------



## lazuli (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> But everything guarantees a win in these MMO's, many different ways yep.
> 
> Like if ur a male but u make this HOT woman avatar because u have lots of money to spend to look p hot to troll other dongers.
> aint nice man, not at all.



hyogo did u get trolled by a guy with a woman avatar because im gettin those vibes from u hmm


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> In any game, if you're P2W, people will always _admire_ that.



I don't even hang with nonmember trash so they can't admire me


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I don't even hang with nonmember trash so they can't admire me


That sounds more brat-ish than you probably made it out to be.


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

Was a joke srry


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 26, 2015)

I used to play this game until I realized it's a waste of my money and quit.


----------



## graceroxx (May 26, 2015)

Club Penguin was my life in 3rd and 4th grade. I was a member for about a year and I made some super cool friends. Some guy I knew in real life even told me he liked me via Club Penguin.
...All the friends are gone now, and last time I tried to go on some girl started calling me ugly and acted really rude towards me. I just insulted her back b/c what do I have to lose anyway, lmao.


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

Disney destroyed it


----------



## Hyoshido (May 26, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Disney destroyed it


Disney destroy everything.
Starwars on Disney Jr. will be a thing.

Spiderman vs the Neverland pirates collab, omg.


----------



## Improv (May 26, 2015)

yes my penguin is turning 6 years old this year i spent over $200 on memberships back in the day


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 26, 2015)

club penguin is great but membership :'^(

I loved to randomly throw snowballs at people and play the candy version of the pizza game lol coffeebag mancala and fishing was fun too. I've always wanted membership to buy fancy clothes but i only had it once for free from some email for a month 

also this just reminded me that a few years ago I bought some club penguin books! I have one comic book and a shadow guy and gamma gal gn aND SOME CARDS FOR THE CARD GAME 

holyl cow 



this game is basically my life in elementary school :')


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

they wont let me transfer my rare penguins' items to my main it's making me cry


----------



## Joy (May 26, 2015)

I always got banned but I like this.


----------



## spCrossing (May 26, 2015)

Eh, I never got into it.

I was more into Toontown more than Club Penguin, honestly.


----------



## Zandy (May 26, 2015)

I remember playing Club Penguin back in 2008, haha.  Last I checked though, there wasn't a lot of change :c.


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

@Everyone with old accounts send them to me


----------



## pillow bunny (May 26, 2015)

piimisu said:


> @Everyone with old accounts send them to me



I was yollowyells when I was in like grade 2 lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait is this a joke thread or do you actually still play


----------



## piichinu (May 26, 2015)

I still play. Most of my posts are jokes though


----------



## Cam1 (May 26, 2015)

Is it bad that Ive always wanted to create an account to go and cuss a little kid out and to see how long Im banned? I mean, not directed toward the kid, but still. I kinda want to lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I used to love Club Penguin. I started playing back when I used to frequent Miniclip. I still have my sign-up email so according to that, I made my account September 12th, 2006. I got back into it the summer of going into 7th grade and I made horrible, embarrassing videos that still exist on YouTube to this very day.



I kinda wanna see them lol.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 26, 2015)

aww I forgot my password 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made a new account for some reason. It's sheeeeeep20 (6 e's).

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHY CAN'T I TYPE

- - - Post Merge - - -

this sucks i quit

- - - Post Merge - - -

can you render me a blue penguin wearing that yellow duck water whee thing plz


----------



## Pearls (May 27, 2015)

I used to go on club penguin all the time. I literally spent so much on memberships lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tried to log into my old account but it won't let me (ノ?益?)ノ彡▔▔

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna make a new account and see how long it takes them to ban me.
Oh my god it won't let me name my account narumitsu69 or narumitsu666 this is unacceptable

- - - Post Merge - - -

It doesn't let you type, screw this


----------



## piichinu (May 27, 2015)

they're getting rid of the stage. great. lol keep butchering it


----------



## Money Hunter (May 27, 2015)

piimisu said:


> they're getting rid of the stage. great. lol keep butchering it



u srs i cannot accept this


----------



## Kuroh (May 27, 2015)

I still have my original account and my penguin is 2948 days old (over 8 years)


Spoiler: penguin avatar











Does anyone remember the pirate Rockhopper???


----------



## Spongebob (May 28, 2015)

piimisu said:


> they're getting rid of the stage. great. lol keep butchering it



wait what no why


----------



## Benevoir (May 28, 2015)

Kinda wish I didn't purchase a membership back when I was playing Club Penguin non-stop but I couldn't resist getting all the puffles! The purple and black puffles were my favourites.

btw do they still make more of those spy missions?


----------



## Spongebob (May 28, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Kinda wish I didn't purchase a membership back when I was playing Club Penguin non-stop but I couldn't resist getting all the puffles! The purple and black puffles were my favourites.
> 
> btw do they still make more of those spy missions?



The last spy mission they made was in May 2010


----------



## HalfsideClark (May 28, 2015)

Mabye one day ill get this done


----------

